# WTF is this?



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

:yikes: 
I thought Hamann was to be respected?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

A Photoshop job.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry, no Photoshop job here. :dunno:

http://www.hamann-motorsport.de/


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Looks like it belongs in the 2Fast 2Furious movie:thumbdwn:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Hamann is German R*ce. Most of the items are useless fluff. 

Some are tasteful though.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BB330i said:


> *:yikes:
> I thought Hamann was to be respected?
> 
> 
> ...


"I believe I can fly~~~~~~~~~" :rofl: :bustingup :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

BB330i said:


> *:yikes:
> I thought Hamann was to be respected?
> 
> 
> ...


Dare I say you think otherwise now?  IMO, Hamann = : puke: :thumbdwn:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

BB330i said:


> *Sorry, no Photoshop job here. :dunno:
> 
> http://www.hamann-motorsport.de/ *


I didn't say *you* did the PS.
You really think the photo was taken at high speed with the doors open?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *I didn't say *you* did the PS.
> You really think the photo was taken at high speed with the doors open? *


It could have been, but I like the front hamann stuff, the eyebrows, the roof spoiler, the splitters, etc, but the roof and the end trunk spoiler is overkill, and the doors, I think is pretty damn unique, but....I wonder if that is all that practical. Why put doors like that on a M3?


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

BB330i said:


> *:yikes:
> I thought Hamann was to be respected?
> 
> 
> ...


:loco:

That'd be Hamann of the DTM exhausts headlamp eyebrows and flashy bodykits???

:jack:

Try a proper purveyor of bespoke motor carriages. Something from Buchloe should suffice...


----------



## AirborneDEN (Jul 15, 2003)

Wonder how people get out of the car if they were to part in a parking lot with cars on either side of it, cause i mean those doors swing out and i think they would need some clearance to fully open and let the people inside out.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> I didn't say *you* did the PS.
> You really think the photo was taken at high speed with the doors open?


Ahh&#8230; Si, I was referring to the "automobile" in the pic, not the blurred background.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Maybe it's Jesse James and Monster Garage.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Hamann is totally over rated.
i was in their shop in Germany last year and most of the body cladding looks silly to me. 
the wheels look nice to a certain degree but if you are paying that much why not get custom wheels from HRE. Forged, lighter and superior.
hmm. but i still like PG3s and few little things.
they are def. creative. they even work on ferrari and porsches along with their mercedes line Opera.


----------

